# Show me your fur shed please



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Lately I have been processing my own furs for wall hangers. Also I raise meat rabbits and process their furs as well. Recently after fleshing and washing several rabbit furs I left them out to dry overnight and wouldn't you know it, it rained. Well I brought them in the house and hung them up in the laundry room with a couple space heaters but it was too late. They started to get fur slip. So my next big project will be building a fur prep shed that I can put my fleshing beam in along with all of my fur prep equipment. I plan on having power to it, via extension cord, so I can have a deep freeze in there along with a radio and window AC unit for the hot months. Was wondering if y'all wouldn't mind posting pics of your fur sheds so I can steal some of your ideas. Any tools/gadgets that has made fur prep that much easier for you? Right now this is how my fur prep area looks but definitely want an area that I can keep dry and secure from our dogs and other critters. Thanks all!


----------



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

I cant help you with the fur shed but you said you skinned the rabbits and I also have rabbits,are they worth skinning to keep or do you just skin them because you want the meat anyway?

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Can't speak as to the value of the fur because we haven't tried to sell any. The rabbits that we breed are New Zealand White/California White hybrids so they produce a nice white pelt. We get a decent amount of fur from each one and am sure some day I will be able to make a nice blanket from them. For us though the fur is a useful biproduct as we raise rabbits primarily for the meat.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Post some pictures of said rabbits.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

The one with the grey ears is our female and the all white one is our male. I also posted a pic of one of the furs.


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

And a pic of some of their offspring. We normally keep them outside in an air conditioned "rabbitry" but I was doing some cleaning and maintenance to their cages.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

That fur looks awesome!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah still working on my tanning process but have a few pelts from them that turned out pretty good.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My old one...new one is under construction!


----------

